# Nimbus, 7 month old apricot spoo :)



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Nimbus is gorgeous and has such a sweet face!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He is very handsome!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful boy!!!!!!!! and imaginative name!!!!


----------



## erbowen63 (Dec 24, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Nimbus is _beyond_ handsome! He's so dapper and jaunty, I just want to follow him _wherever_ he's going!! Oh, and run my fingers through his beautiful apricot hair--such a lovely color!:love2:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That second picture is priceless! What a joyful boy!

--Q


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow! He looks awesome.

Greg


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow ... great color! He is very handsome, indeed!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Having fun outside in the sun











Sleepy time


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I love his coloring!!! sunny is an apricot, but as you can see, has lightened to a cream - he is also 4 years old. Great shots.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I notice you are from Scotland -- Sunny's groomer, Stacy Scott, is from Scotland and although she has been here many years, still has the Scottish Brogue, which I love to hear!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

liljaker said:


> I love his coloring!!! sunny is an apricot, but as you can see, has lightened to a cream - he is also 4 years old. Great shots.


oh... I guess that actually makes him cream then, right? I hear creams are often born darker (looks apricot but doesn't stay that way, kind of like silver that is born black). I'm hoping Nimbus will stay apricot, he's only 7 months so there's time for fading but fingers crossed! His dad was a lovely dark apricot, mum was black so hopefully he didn't get a fading gene. I wouldn't mind too much if he did go cream though, I do like creams too 



liljaker said:


> I notice you are from Scotland -- Sunny's groomer, Stacy Scott, is from Scotland and although she has been here many years, still has the Scottish Brogue, which I love to hear!


I hear most people do like it, lol!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww!!!! Nimbus is gorgeous and that 2nd picture is priceless. I love apricots and hope he keeps his color.


----------



## Lily (Feb 29, 2012)

He is beautiful! When I become a poodle expert one day, I'm gonna get a silver standard poodle.... I just find it so interesting to see how their Color changes, and you never really know what Color they'll end up. Haha... Whenever that day comes...


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Cream or apricot, he's a handsome guy


----------

